# Best Canon Lens for Shooting Rainforest and Beaches



## steve310 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm heading out to vacation with my new Canon in a couple of weeks. I'm taking my kit lens (18-135) (seeing its the only one I own right now) and thinking about adding one more for my trip. I'm going to Costa Rica so it is going to be  a lot of beach and nature shots. I was recommended a 40mm. I was wondering anyone elses thoughts.


----------



## Tony S (Dec 20, 2012)

Get a good rain cover because no matter what lens you upgrade to, unless you are shooting with a 1d class camera you are risking the body to what can be a very wet environment.  I've been there and unless you are ready you can get really wet fast.  None of the wider lenses are really well suited to wet weather, not having good seals.  You start to see the good seals when you get to the 70-200 f4L, but again the body is the weak point depending on the model.

  If you are just looking for a good lens, the 17-40 will cover you nicely, but there is a lot of  great stuff in Costa Rica where you need the reach of at least 200mm.  If I only had two lenses to pick from going back to CR I would take the 17-40 and the 70-200 2.8 IS.


----------



## steve310 (Dec 20, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks Tony. I appreciate it.  I'm already looking into rain cover for the camera and bringing along a ton of ziplock bags just in case.  I have a waterproof bag for the camera in case of rain and I'll use my little point and shoot if it gets too bad out.


As for camera, I am using a Rebel t4i.


----------



## steve310 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am thinking of renting a 100-400 for the rain forest.  Maybe one other lens as well. Possibly the 17-40


----------

